
Lightning aircraft crash at Hatfield (2013) - davesailer
https://fearoflanding.com/photography/the-story-behind-an-unbelievable-photograph/
======
cyberferret
There is still one Lightning flying in the world today - in South Africa. An
interesting short documentary about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftt2q6zNQ1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftt2q6zNQ1g)

------
gort
Article from 2013, the crash was in 1962.

~~~
dmoy
Ok thanks that was very confusing with the dates. Doesn't help that they
mentioned the test pilot flying an unrelated plane in the 80s, the foreman's
son starting in the 50s, or getting his age wrong by 8 full years, but w/e.

Very cool read nonetheless, quite funny to learn that fake photos were
prevalent back in the 60s, enough that newspaper companies would be so
skeptical.

